# Nocturnal Betta Owners



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Have you ever wondered what do your Bettas do once the lights are off? Where do they sleep? _How_ do they sleep? Do they even sleep? What do they do then? 

If not, then you are probably normal. If yes, then come join the bored insomniacs convention. Here's my gang tonight:

( the living room Bettas - imports, one foster and one permanent )
I literally tiptoed outside because I don't want to wake any of the boys. Good choice because unlike me they're all sleeping soundly. Cobalt was under the tilted flat heater. Cane was at one of the corners of the tank. Techno is floating sideways in his cup. He has no choice. Ice was still dancing around expecting food at this point. Techno was really still, so I placed a finger in front of his face. He flapped his pecs. Good. 

Somehow this soundless movement woke Cobalt, who's not even in the same tank (Techno is floating with Cane). He darted upwards thinking he missed something. He must've also yelled something in fish language too since Cane suddenly came back to life and started patrolling the perimeters. Cane's swimming bothered Techno- flaring monster of the year - who started kicking around and flaring like crazy. It's chaos. I backed away to let the neighborhood settle down and check on Ice - whose tank is in another corner of the room. He has pretty much passed out. His head was at the narrowest spot under the tilted flat heater. After the tea finished boiling I went back to check on the other three boys. Cobalt has gone back to sleep. Cane is still up and about. Techno *seems* to be asleep but whenever Cane happen to pass right in front of his face he'd flare again. It's a fun night.

( bedroom Bettas - all permanents )
Willow never rests. Ever. She's always up and about even at this odd hour. Once I saw her sit still in her log for a whole minute. That was already an achievement. But tonight it seems like she has persuaded her neighbor - Cypris - to join in the late night show. Cypris, who's usually out cold by sundown, is swimming around tonight. So is Silhouette. But then again I usually have trouble finding her once the lights are out. Perhaps she's always been an insomniac like me. I couldn't find Merah. So I cheated and turned the tank light on. He's using the heater cord as a hammock. His head and vents in front of the cord, his belly and tail behind. It's too cute lol. Nichi just sleeps on the sand. So many broad leaf plants, one pricey handmade cave, and she prefers the sand. Great. Sapho just hides. I couldn't find him either so I turned his tank light on to cheat. He just suddenly jumped out of the bushes. Not sure where exactly behind the bushes did he sleep. 

Now all the tank lights are off again, and the tea mug is empty. I should probably go to sleep now ._.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

one sec. I am going to go creep on the betta station... brb.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't know what they all do! I flipped on the overhead light a bit ago. Now everyone is at the front of thier tanks staring at me expectantly. Wait, brb.
Okay, Vincent is in my room, still in the dark, he has himself jammed head first into a tangle of watersprite in the back corner of his tank. He's sound asleep.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Thomas definitely sleeps. I wasn't awake at my normal time and I nearly thought he was dead, he was so still.

I notice Nick tends to mill around even after the lights off. Those snails won't harass themselves! But I assume he sleeps eventually.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

My fish never sleep even my goldfish, unless they sleep swim.


----------



## Jay22 (Mar 27, 2016)

My betta doesn't "sleep." He takes naps. I know because he was lying the bottom of the tank and when I put my finger up he didn't move. Then later he was swimming all around.


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a really dysfunctional sleep pattern due to medical issues along with just being a college student, so I have partaken in the creeping on my fish game as well :lol:
Wanda will swim over furiously and flare at me, which I was amused and terrified because I didn't think my little calm friendly female would flare, ever. Now whenever I get up at night I see her flaring at me. I think maybe because it's dark and I'm just a big shadow that she does it? I've woken up at night and looked over to my desk to find my roommate's fish staring at me intensely between his plants, talk about creepy!!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

_When_ Sasuke sleeps he's usually in his rock cave or his water sprite, and I think Sasuke is planning my death, my partner stays up late with the bedroom light on, and I've often woken up to find Sasuke staring at me before he blows a single bubble and then swims away...slowly. Creepy little dude. Maybe I'm just paranoid...

Kirito has a bedtime, it usually 9 or 10pm, he has several spots where he sleeps, tonight it's his IAL and his Java Moss


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh, we all sound like creeps but I love it!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Is it weird to sneak up on your fish while it sleeps?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I know I totally do that with my dog XD how is it not acceptable with fish LOL it's double standards I'm telling ya!


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

King sleeps on the filter intake.
Logan sleeps tangled in his java fern.
Pancho doesn't sleep. lol
Rex sleeps wedged behind the heater.
Sushi is usually in his cave unless someone walks up. It's pitch black in there, so he probably sleeps there... a little... idk.
Rio curls up in the wisteria.
All of the ladies sleep in the cabomba at different heights. I can hardly blame them, it's so soft and thick.
I have never seen Sol or Storm rest at all. They are always seemingly conscious.

My GPS will take "puffer siestas" inside of the cave. It is adorable. He curls up in a little puffer ball and just parks it there.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine usually sleep on their anubias. I find them there every morning. I was trying hard to get picture of my king Andre this morning because he has taken to using an anubias leaf like a sleep mask. This morning was perfect because the leaf he chose to cover his eyes with was tiny and betta sized, very cute. Of course by the time I got the camera he woke up.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I just sneaked around in the dark and checked on all the bettas. Emerald is tucked under the edge of his cichlid stone cave. It's funny, he'll swim through it or lay next to/under it but never in it. I can't find Romeo, but that's not usual since it usually takes at least a minute trying to find him when he's awake during the day! He hides well. Strawberry came swimming out of the plants to say hi when I peeked in her tank. The sorority tank is way too dark to see anything! I don't want to shine a light in there because the cories get startled so easily. Isabel, who's in qt right now, is just resting on the bottom of the tank. This was an exciting adventure


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

My sleep schedule is constantly changing, so I've caught my fish sleeping multiple times.

Alabaster- Used to have a beehive cave that he slept in, without fail, every night. The paint started to chip so it was thrown away today and replaced with a coffee mug. He used to sleep with just his head poking out, like a cartoon dog in dog house. Tonight, he has chosen to sleep under his little yellow plant.

Atlas- He has a hole dug in the very back of the aquarium where he can't be seen. He usually sleeps in there at night, and naps on top of leaves during the day.

Argon- He's always just slept on the bottom in the middle of his tank. Out in the open without a care in the world haha.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

In the back corner of my tank behind the large boulder I have two small flat rocks leaning against each other, forming a natural tent. When Ossu needs a nap he parks himself in the "tent" with his nose peeking out towards the glass and snoozes away. I'm not sure where he sleeps at night - it's too dark to see and I don't want to creep up on him with a flashlight...


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I caught Sapho sleeping. Gotta love Hygros!

( please ignore the water spot on the tank. I never clean the outer tank walls... )


----------



## mannyguillen (Apr 14, 2016)

my Nemo doesnt have a real sleep schedule so far but he takes naps in his anacharis and java fern leaves. he also has a pile of rocks that make a couple swim throughs and a sponge bob pineapple he takes naps in with just his nose poking out. even though he only takes naps he is still a very deep sleeper. freaks me out sometimes hahaha


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Okay I am now going to go see where all my boys are sleeping tonight because I am awake.

Elijah is sleeping on his Betta silk plant which is where he spends most of the day. He seems to lay there looking at the 10 gallon tank that is almost done cycling and will one day be his home. Sometimes I think he is dreaming of the day he can move in to his new digs and swim through all the places he can see but not reach. 

Aquina was really hard to find in the dark but he is laying entwined with one of the long leaves of his silk plant in the very back of the tank. He does that during the day when he wants his privacy but lately he spends a lot of time all splayed out on the wall of the tank like he is sunning his fins. He is getting General Cure right now due to some little critters I found in his tank. He never seems to gain any weight either so I am thinking the parasites are interfering.

Skittles is just laying at the front corner of his tank on the ground. I gave him a weekly dose of worm meds today and I think that he is feeling sort of poorly. He already passed one small worm tonight and he was twitching badly before that happened. He scared me which is why I am up watching over him. 

Horton was just laying on the floor of his container too! That is unusual because during the day he either lays on his betta plant or in between two leaves that are close together on his other silk plant. For a guy who can't see well, he sure gets himself into some strange places in his little tank. He has popeye that is very slowly getting better.

All my boys have a bedtime of 10 pm. I feed them, do any water stuff or meds or baths needed then cover their tanks until feeding time the following day. I am surprised to see two of them on the floor of their tanks instead of in the hides or on their wonderful silk plants I provide. Soon as the they have cleared their medical conditions and both of the 10 gallon tanks are finished cycling, they will be able to rest on the new real plants and moss balls. I can't wait! Maybe now I will be able to rest my head on the pillow!


----------



## mannyguillen (Apr 14, 2016)

managed to get the light on without waking up Nemo. hes sleeping under a lava rock and java fern. he moved there after he kept sliding out of the anacharis bed he had set up lol


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

I have the worst sleep pattern ever, but Paris is the laziest little fish. He sleeps a lot in comparison to the others. I swear he just stops and drops like my cats did when they were small. Roan had a favourite plant to sleep in but Paris doesn't seem too choosey. 

Never seen Nami sleep.


----------

